# sauce for jerked pork or chicken



## eman (Sep 13, 2009)

took some pork tenderloins and did jerk pork.
here is the sauce i came up w/ to top it.
Ingrediants:
2 tblsp butter 
1 small onion (minced)
1/8 cup brown sugar
1tblsp. molasses
1 small can peach nectar
1tsp apple cider vinegar
1/4 cup store bought steak sauce
1/4 cup kc masterpiece jerk marinade
1/8 tsp ground ginger
1/8 tsp red pepper.

Melt butter in sauce pan
sautee onions in butter till clear add brown sugar and molasses .stir untill sugar is melted.add peach nectar and cider vinegar bring to boil and boil for 5 min. add staek sauce and jerk marinade. bring to boil ,reduce heat and simmer for 15 min.
Either blend w/ hand blender or puree in processor till smooth
Best to do this ahead of time and refridgerate so flavors can blend.
reheat and serve over chicken or pork.


----------



## shooterrick (Oct 4, 2009)

Looks great!  Thanks Bob,


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 4, 2009)

Bob, Thanks for the recipe...


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 4, 2009)

That sounds good E but question where is the alspice. It's always a staple in Jamacian cooking. But everyting else is there.


----------

